# Open wound, how to treat it



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I hate that I cant fill anything out right nwo (and I'm shaking forgieve thhe misplellings, I'm trying to not to) but I have work in 20 min and I'll be gone for about 9 hours and well

My very favorite, very first betta has a freakin open wound. D:

In summary, her ventrals started to disappear, then a bit of her anal fin nearest her egg spot.... I've treated her with Pimafix, and that actually helped bring the fins back, but I noticed that around her egg spot looked abnormally... torn.
I put her in a QT (the largest one I have available) and filled it about 4"... see, she's acted completely fine and normal like herself, but... I wake up this morning and she's laying on the flor of the QT, breathing a little heavier, and the only way she'd move is if she needs air. She doesn't even have the heart to look up at me anymore. D;

So this is sort of asking for a quick response, again, sorri i'm not filling anything out Dx
But the wound seemed to have just... appeared. Fungal maybe? I know there's nothing in her tank that can scratch against her... it's just so=me gravel and a java fern, as well as a silk plant....

Anyway, I was wondering that, without knowing the real cause yet, what's a good quick treatment?
I don't have Epsom or aquarium salt, but considering that I work at a pet stoer, I can get some in about 20 min. (They'll prolly let me come back sometime in the day oto treat her if Iknow what I'm getting)

EDIT: I did lower teh water level, so she can get up for air more easily, as she does struggle a bit to go up

Editedit: This is NOT cool, she's my most loved (you know you have a favorite too, lol...) and my birthday's soon, if I lose her, I will be_ traumatized_....


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

D'; Augh pleeeez.....


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

It sounds like the original cause might have been fin rot that spread onto the body (which it can do). But is is hard to say until you fill out the betta health sticky http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233 If it is an open wound you can try treating with "Stress Coat" which helps regenerate tissue. Salt would also be a good choice and can be used safely with "Stress Coat". Other than that, daily water changes would be a good plan. 

Is the QT or the original tank heated?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

The QT hangs on the sidein a heated 10 gallon, the original tank is not heated but the temperature stays at 80' during most of the day (76-78' F at night)
I live in SummerSeason Florida, so if I had a heater in there, the light'd stay green (meaning not heating) anyway. (The 10 gallon's heater stays green, too.)

I did put Stress Coat in her QT a little while ago after I changed her water from last night. I really hope that helps

'll talso fill out the sticky when I get back, again apologies that I couldnt get to it, I've been rushing to get ready for work


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Open wound that moves that fast is most likely flexibacter and sadly it can kill within 24h even with treatment if it is the fast moving type...if it is the slower moving type then she may recover, however, since she has been sick and treated over the past weeks she is already compromised.....I would get her started on a high does of Aquarium salt 3tsp/gal, IAL or oak leaf tannins, lower water temp 75-76F, dim lights, low water level in the small QT.....making 100% daily water changes with the high does salt 3tsp/gal and tannin dechlorinated water....

Good luck...


----------



## sundstrom (Mar 20, 2011)

OH NO is she ok now?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you so much OFL for the advice. Another thing I'll add to my quick reference next time another fish gets it.... But when I got home from work (with a handful of Aquarium Salt, coutesy Kurt), she was still in the same place she'd been sitting, and she's very very still....

No gill movement, her handfins extended out....
She's gone.
Curse words, she's gone....

The one day I work, she gets this bad.... To top it if, I come home with a major headache, too. ==

Again, thank you all for the advice and support. It was very much appreciated.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

I've never had one pass when I was home. I consider it a blessing.

I lost three pristella tetra while watching them suffocate from lingering effects of a nitrite spike and I'm not sure whether the male in the tank or I was more distressed by it.

Half the trouble we have taking care of fish is that we don't naturally speak fish when we start the hobby. It is something we learn over time.


----------

